# Billy Graham's Prayer For Our Nation



## iainmason (Jul 26, 2009)

I recently recieved this from a friend and it instantly struck a chord. Thinking of the events of the recent past, the business colapse, the frauds and lack of ethics in business and government. It makes you thank goodness that you are a Mason who learned the lessons inculcated in the ritual.

Fraternally
Iainmason


*Billy Graham's Prayer For Our Nation *


*'Heavenly Father, we come before you today to ask your forgiveness and to seek your direction and guidance. We know Your Word says, 'Woe to those who call evil good,' but that is exactly what we have done. *
*We have lost our spiritual equilibrium and reversed our values. *
*We have exploited the poor and called it the lottery. *
*We have rewarded laziness and called it welfare... *
*We have killed our unborn and called it choice. *
*We have shot abortionists and called it justifiable. *
*We have neglected to discipline our children and called it building self esteem. *
*We have abused power and called it politics.. *
*We have coveted our neighbor's possessions and called it ambition. *
*We have polluted the air with profanity and pornography and called it freedom of expression. *
*We have ridiculed the time-honored values of our forefathers and called it enlightenment. *
*Search us, Oh God, and know our hearts today; cleanse us from every sin and Set us free. *
*Amen!'*


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2009)

Amazing man and words to match!


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 27, 2009)

I love this prayer.  And I only add this link to provide accuracy and because the rest of the article is interesting.  

snopes.com: Billy Graham's Prayer for Our Nation

The only reason I knew about the snopes article is that I have seen this posted on another site. I wasn't checking your post!


----------



## iainmason (Jul 27, 2009)

Dear Bro. Nate,

Thank you for your reply to the post I sent on Sunday. I really must check things on Snopes as this is the second time something I have spoken about or posted isn't exactly as it appears.

I really do appreciate this information and I shall definitely add it to this the next time I post it or use it in a speech. 

The prayer I feel certainly hits the nail on the head about society today. Any young man who approaches Masonry should be given a copy of it and asked to write an essay on its content. It would probably cut out a lot of chaff.

fraternally
iainmason

"A mans honour is not measured by how tall he stands, but how many times he bends to help, comfort and teach."


----------



## rhitland (Jul 27, 2009)

Billy Graham was trully a modern mystic whom I hold in the highest esteem.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 27, 2009)

Can anyone confirm or deny Rev. Billy Graham's masonic affiliation?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2009)

All indications are that he is not a Mason.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't vouch to its 100% accuracy, but here is what seems to be a good list of famous non-masons who are often thought to be masons. There are some surprisers on there. 

Famous Non-Masons - masonicinfo.com

I have also seen a letter, that is somewhere on the internet, from a member of Rev. Graham's staff (on his behalf) stating that he is not a mason.


----------

